# West Coast Fruit Jar Get-Together



## jarsnstuff (Sep 15, 2014)

On September 6, Jerry Ikeda (aka Fruit Jars) and his wife Eileen were kind enough to host a gathering of fruit jar collectors who reside in California and other points west.  Although it was a small gathering, the jars assembled at the "Show and Tell" were nothing less than spectacular.  I thought maybe some of the folks on the forum would enjoy seeing some of them. Eileen's photos of the gathering are available to view on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/25088427@N08/sets/72157646931803160/ I'll post some of my photos here...  -Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are some more...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 15, 2014)

And another


----------



## coreya (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW, WOW and double WOW. Those are some nice jars!!! Well done


----------



## sandchip (Sep 16, 2014)

Some beauties there!


----------



## deenodean (Sep 16, 2014)

Great displays, pics and JARS !!  Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## MNJars (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks - I wish I lived near other collectors!  These are some crazy rare and desirable jars!  I could comment on each one individually, but one that struck me was the chrome Globe.  Someone has a sense of humor on that one!  I love that peacock colored 1858 half gallon too!  There can't be too many jars in that color out there.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful!Lisa


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 16, 2014)

very nice,


----------



## pigeonman (Sep 17, 2014)

THAT COBALT MILLVILLE JAR IS MAKING MY MOUTH WATER!


----------

